# Evil Imperial and Azonic Steelhead



## Agent-Boltron (Jul 3, 2009)

Hey
I have been scouring the net for info on these bikes but can't find much,
Whats the geometry like? Seat tube, top tube?
Any info would be appreciated!
Thanks


----------



## ColorVoyeur (Jun 13, 2009)

Only link I've found with all measurements, not sure how accurate these are:
AZONIC STEELHEAD PRO FRAME '08 | Discount sale on AZONIC STEELHEAD PRO FRAME '08

I've been riding an 08 Steelhead for a few years now and it's a tank. I'm 240lbs and ride everything from trails to DH on her... and I'm a basher. Usually keep the 100mm DJ1 on her, but I've thrown a 150mm Totem on her a few times and she handles it great. Extremely versatile and extremely overbuilt frame, so she's pretty heavy and a bit long for street/skatepark use, but she really excels on fast trails with mellow long jumps. She handles the steep bmx jumps ok, but she's a bit long to excel at that. I really love her on DS runs and cruiser nights at the bmx track.


----------



## ECorsi5 (Feb 24, 2012)

*Evil Imperial...*

Here is everything you need to know about the Evil Imperial...I have one for sale if you're interested.


----------



## ECorsi5 (Feb 24, 2012)

*Forgot to post the link...*

HERE is everything you need to know about Evil Imperials...can't post the link but if you google Evil Imperial click the "Evil Imperial Bike Frame" Link from the Monamoo website...it has all the information you need


----------



## "FFT" (Dec 9, 2010)

I rode both for years. They are out dated by todays steel bikes as far as geometery and strength. The imperial is indestructable but its heavy for aluminum and ugly, its harsh as hell if you come up short or land in the flats. The steelhead has a longer wheelbase than most dj frames. It was at one point probably the most popular dj frame because they were ahead of their times. Times have changed but the bike did not except for an additional gusset cica 2005. Good luck with either, I loved mine at the time.


----------



## defconfour (Sep 30, 2004)

"FFT" said:


> I rode both for years. They are out dated by todays steel bikes as far as geometery and strength. The imperial is indestructable but its heavy for aluminum and ugly, its harsh as hell if you come up short or land in the flats. The steelhead has a longer wheelbase than most dj frames. It was at one point probably the most popular dj frame because they were ahead of their times. Times have changed but the bike did not except for an additional gusset cica 2005. Good luck with either, I loved mine at the time.


Damn, that is going back a few, eh. Great classic style FFT!

Agent-Boltron - what FFT is spot on for the Imperial. Good handling bikes overall but a little dated compared to modern DJ specific rigs.


----------

